# I've coined a new term for an old idea, Inclusive Prepping™



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

As you all know, I do a blog. I'm not here to advertise that blog (well, except in my footer  ), but I do want to talk a bit about not only why I am doing it but also the entire underlying concept of what it is I want to add to the overall prepping community... a philosophy that it is in our best interest that it is better to encourage and help everybody understand the value of prepping. I call this concept Inclusive Prepping™.

I know and understand that I am about to get flamed here on this, I get that. Honestly, and let's be hones, as a long-time member of this community, I have see a whole lot of hatred on display. Heck, you all know there are things (and people) I personally can't stand. That's not the point though. All I ask is that you hear me out and think about if what I am proposing makes you and your loved ones safer, or in more danger.

Inclusive Prepping™ is all about making the world we live in more prepared. It's not some "Let's all sit around the campfire & sing Kum ba yah" [email protected]#%, rather it's about making US safer by putting more preps in more households to keep "the zombies at bay" in high-probability non-TEOTWAWKI emergencies.

Inclusive Prepping™ doesn't mean you have to like anybody, at all. Because it's about YOU, not them.

Here's an article I wrote that explains it better:

*Huge Prepper Mistake: "I hate (______________), they can starve for all I care!"*

I admit it, there are some groups of people I really don't care for. There are people of certain political views that I think are idiots for thinking that stuff. With so many religions in the world (and sects among those religions), it's hard NOT to be opposed and even offended by some of their beliefs and practices.

Right?

As an owner of this blog, I have the perfect platform to bash those who I dislike, those who I disagree with.

So&#8230; why don't I do that?

Because doing so is a HUGE prepper mistake, yet it's one that a large percentage of the prepper community makes.

Why is it a mistake? Why do preppers make that mistake?

To tackle the first question, it's a mistake because every single person&#8230; no matter their race, religious affiliations, sexual orientation, political ideology, whatever&#8230; takes a certain amount of provisioning to survive during a day. Right?

Each person needs a minimum number of calories, needs clean water, shelter, clothing, sanitation, etc.

So what, a mistaken prepper might ask, what's that to me?

The answer is simple. The more people who are prepared, the less problems we will all have if the Stuff Hits The Fan (SHTF).

I'm coining a new prepping phrase, something we will use a lot around here in the future, "Inclusive Prepping™"

If we involved these people who we may not like, who we may in fact hate, in prepping now, they will be less of a problem later.

Think about it. Who is more likely to become confrontational, to attack you and yours&#8230; somebody who's well fed and has their own preps, or somebody who's watching their children starve?

To me, it's self evident that it is in MY best interest and that of my family that YOU prep. It's in our best interest that EVERYBODY we can talk into it, no matter what their race, religious affiliations, sexual orientation, political ideology, or whatever is.

So if we are all better off to encourage EVERYBODY, no matter who they are, to prep, why are we as a community exclusive and decisive? Why are so many prepper websites and organizations geared towards "only the right type of people" being prepared?

Tribalism.

We want to protect our own tribe, defined as we see it.

What does that lead to? Tribal warfare where the haves are having to fight off the have-nots.

This is a really, REALLY bad idea.

The takeaway from this article? The more that others (no matter what group/tribe they are in) are prepared, the better off you are&#8230; and now's a good time to become a champion for being inclusive in the prepper community (even if you hate the people you are including) because, in the end, it will make you and your family safer. It's time to start thinking in terms of Inclusive Prepping™.

-------------------

Honestly, I expect to be flamed for this point of view by a large part of the prepping community that reads it, because frankly it's a radical departure from what we have been taught, which is "My Tribe Only And To Hell With YOU!".

I get that.

The thing is, I don't really care if I get flamed, because I will keep continuing to share what I think is the best way to go about prepping whether people like me or not... see above.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Guess I'm an inclusive prepper, because I prep to provide for my neighbors on our rural lane. They don't know that I do, but they are included in my preps. They are included because I know most of them plus many have resources that could be used during a crisis. They are also included because I'd rather see my neighbors as part of a community & not a threat. So I guess I'm for tribalism. Such a lifestyle has worked all throughout history so why not during a crisis?

I guess where I differ with you is that I won't try to convert anyone nor will I tell them what I have set aside for them. I think it hopeless to think just because you recommend they prepare that somehow some light will suddenly go off in their mind & they will see the light... and become a prepper.

As George Strait says, he has some ocean front property in AZ where you can see the sea. If you buy that, he'll throw in the golden gate bridge for free.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@Salt-N-Pepper In an ideal world, your philosophy would work. Educate young people in prepping. Help your neighbor to understand and prepare for the bad times. All boats rising on the same tide. It would be a wonderful world to live in.

We don't live in that world. Encouraging everyone to prep, and by extension, letting everyone know that YOU prep, to paraphrase you, sounds like a really, REALLY bad idea.

The average IQ, by definition, means that half the population is less intelligent than a normal guy. You will never get a large portion of that segment to understand what you're talking about. Or to prep. Because SHTF is not going to happen, or the government will do something, or they can always just take your stuff, or a million other excuses. Humans are not evolved enough yet to make your idea feasible. IMHO.

I do commend you for your extraordinary love for your fellow man.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

******* said:


> Guess I'm an inclusive prepper, because I prep to provide for my neighbors on our rural lane. They don't know that I do, but they are included in my preps. They are included because I know most of them plus many have resources that could be used during a crisis. They are also included because I'd rather see my neighbors as part of a community & not a threat. So I guess I'm for tribalism. Such a lifestyle has worked all throughout history so why not during a crisis?
> 
> I guess where I differ with you is that I won't try to convert anyone nor will I tell them what I have set aside for them. I think it hopeless to think just because you recommend they prepare that somehow some light will suddenly go off in their mind & they will see the light... and become a prepper.
> 
> As George Strait says, he has some ocean front property in AZ where you can see the sea. If you buy that, he'll throw in the golden gate bridge for free.


I'm not advocating door to door, I think we can start by being inclusive in social media and by encouraging people when things come up in conversation with friends... i.e. "wow, did you see what happened after hurricane X, people were out of food overnight, that's crazy isn't it? How hard can it be to have a few cans of food in the cupboard" ... that doesn't out you as a prepper, but it does get a conversation started that might lead to them thinking "yeah, well, it wouldn't be a bad idea to have some food, and perhaps a little water..."


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

But, but I do hate my neighbors, and I really don't care if they starve.
But thanks for the thought, and have a nice day.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You crack me up, Moonshine!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My issue has never been one of "me and mine, and screw you and yours".
When topics like preparedness come up in casual conversation, I used to try to sway the discussion toward getting folks to think about and act on what they knew, deep down, was in their best interest.
However, just about every such conversation ended with them insinuating that I'm some kind of nutcase for having extra food and water, and in one discussion in particular, a roundabout threat to come and steal my stuff if the situation ever got *that* bad. Make no mistake, that was handled rather quickly, and won't be an actual issue I have to face... I assure you.

Call me apathetic, but I no longer inject my personal views into such topics anymore with folks who don't already know how I feel.
The more folks you speak with, the more folks know about what potential stores you may have that they may decide to re-home someday.
Changing minds is not easy, even in the face of hard facts. I guess I just gave up trying.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> @Salt-N-Pepper In an ideal world, your philosophy would work. Educate young people in prepping. Help your neighbor to understand and prepare for the bad times. All boats rising on the same tide. It would be a wonderful world to live in.
> 
> We don't live in that world. Encouraging everyone to prep, and by extension, letting everyone know that YOU prep, to paraphrase you, sounds like a really, REALLY bad idea.
> 
> ...


I'm not talking about going door to door, we can start here in the online community and work from there. Heck, I would consider it a win if we just stopped bashing people on prepper information sites and "Tribing Up" and being exclusive.

Again, no campfire songs here, just some grist for your mental mills to ask people to stop and think "is it in my best interests to not help people from ___________ group because I don't like their interpretation of ______________"

In truth, it's not. This isn't some hippy feel-good rah-rah crap, it is in everybody's motivated self interest to encourage as many people (with this group, I'm talking online because that's what we do) as we can, instead of focusing on tearing people down.

While I respect your views the whole "intelligence" argument I think is just another __________________ to fill in.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Salt-N-Pepper, in my experience most people--most not all--simply don't want to hear about it. Most people already think they know everything and they'll tell you why you're crazy for caring about being prepared sooner than listen to why they should be prepared. So for me at least, I think the real question is to what extent will I be able to help others after the poop hits? That's my concern. That and what does God expect from me in such a circumstance?


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

In the event something occurred which caused me to use my preps, I would be more than happy to share them with my fellow non-prepared man. However, I would only do that if I knew with certainty that doing so would not jeopardize the safety and security of those I have prepared for. So, since I can not foresee any circumstance where our security would not be compromised in some way by helping out my fellow sheep, let the wolves take care of them. I also do not discuss my preps with anyone, period.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Annie said:


> @Salt-N-Pepper, in my experience most people--most not all--simply don't want to hear about it. Most people already think they know everything and they'll tell you why you're crazy for caring about being prepared sooner than listen to why they should be prepared. So for me at least, I think the real question is to what extent will I be able to help others after the poop hits? That's my concern. That and what does God expect from me in such a circumstance?


I guess my point is this. You are one of the staff of one of the bigger most well read prepper websites on the plannet. We all know who the big-dog board is (and pretty much all of us here are here and not there for a reason), but you get a LOT of traffic.

You have the pulpet, I know you guys can look at the stats and see how many reads you are getting. You have the power to affect a LOT, and I mean a LOT, of people.

This thread right here, this little thread, has had 111 views as of the time I am posting it. The "what is your prep for the day" thread has (as of this minute) had 542760 views. HALF A MILLION.

I don't care how you count it, that's a lot of people reading that thread and pulling information out of it.

I've had over 1,000 viewer reads (not just views but individuals) of this one little article on my blog in the day it's been up, so while in the big scheme of the internet that's not very many, that's still 1,000 people I have reached, in one day.

Don't underestimate the power of our words, people. We CAN make a difference if we don't sell ourselves short.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I fully agree that life post SHTF would be much better if everybody was set for 1 year (or longer) but the reality is that most people are either ducking their responsibilities or just plain 'ol too busy living life to put the effort in to "purchase disaster supplies"; whether it be knowledge or hard items like food and water.

While many of us have made hints or suggestions to neighbors about 'keeping a little extra just in case" it's best for us to minimize advertising that we have a bit extra. 

Yep, I've lightly mentioned "keeping a little extra" to friends and neighbors but only members of my group know the levels of our preparations. By limiting the spread of knowledge we're reducing the potential of having to defend what we have accumulated.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Salt-N-Pepper
_
I'd like to build the world a home
And furnish it with love
Grow apple trees and honey bees
And snow-white turtle doves

I'd like to teach the world to sing
In perfect harmony
I'd like to hold it in my arms
And keep it company

I'd like to see the world for once
All standing hand in hand
And hear them echo through the hills
For peace throughout the land

(That's the song I hear)
I'd like to teach the world to sing
(Let the world sing today)
In perfect harmony

I'd like to teach the world to sing
In perfect harmony

Id like to build the world a home
And furnish it with love
Grow apple trees and honey bees
And snow-white turtle doves_

Oh, and I'd like to buy the world a Coke...

The truth is, most people are too stupid to be prepared.

But...Thanks for playing!

Your best friend, Slippy :vs_wave:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I like @Salt-N-Pepper 's sentiment and I get the idea. For every soul we save it will be one less zombie we have to deal with. It's a grand thought. It really is. However, as @sideKahr suggested, if in a perfect world............. We are a tribal people, it has always been so.

I don't trust my fellow man by nature and my fellow man has shown me little reason to change. I do my best to be compassionate and help when I can but I have to see, in these days an all to rare, willingness to help themselves first. I am perfectly willing to live and let live. However, once your living interferes with mine, well, then we have a problem.

While a few know I am prepared for a storm, the true extent of my being prepared will remain between the wife and I. Ahhhh, Maybe I am just getting old and spooky.

Kudos Salt-N-Pepper. It is a grand idea.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> @Salt-N-Pepper
> _
> I'd like to build the world a home
> And furnish it with love
> ...


So ...... this where all this dumbass liberal crap got mainstream, huh? Screw buying the world a coke!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Bo Grist tried this idea up in Idaho, I believe. I think the project tanked. Does anyone know?

If it failed or succeeded, can anyone tell why/how?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

double post, sorry.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I guess my point is this. You are one of the staff of one of the bigger most well read prepper websites on the plannet. We all know who the big-dog board is (and pretty much all of us here are here and not there for a reason), but you get a LOT of traffic.
> 
> You have the pulpet, I know you guys can look at the stats and see how many reads you are getting. You have the power to affect a LOT, and I mean a LOT, of people.
> 
> ...


Well yeah we get a lot of clicks, but I assume we're singing to the choir. Because most people who visit a website like this already know it's a good idea to be prepared. I doubt many are coming just for entertainment; maybe a few trolls here and there.

But anyway, I guess I thought you were talking more about the people we all know in person, at work, in our communities, friends extended family, that sort of thing.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Double your posting, double your fun!

The site is very squirrely again.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> So ...... this where all this dumbass liberal crap got mainstream, huh? Screw buying the world a coke!


Pepsi man huh?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm sure not gonna preach prepping to others as the vast majority of the few folks that know I prep think I'm stupid, loony, crazy, foolish, odd, quirky... take your pick. This includes my own family. Funny, it is not odd for my youngest son the spend thousands each year on golf but if dad brings in pails of hard wheat, or a large water container, etc., well then I'm crazy.

The point is, they are probably correct. The odds are, I'll never need to use all my preps. Maybe even none of them. Point is, we just don't ever know if a local crisis will strike or a large SHTF event. At the end of my life, it could be I'd have been better off spending that money on different things. But here is how I picture the end of my life. Two options. One, I find out nothing ever happened & I wasted a lot of time & money prepping for something that never happened. People around me joking about my lifestyle. Two, my family group has survived a SHTF crisis and we are managing well, with all our neighbors working together. People around me offering final prayers thanking me for being prepared.

Since I don't give a shit what others think about me anyway, I'm fine with either scenario. With both options, my loved ones are taken care of. That is all I care about.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

How about those Cowgirls? The Pack is Back.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I was on the verge of calling a Pentecostal Tongue interpreter over here..but think the puzzle has been solved. Salty and his blogosphere are trying to construct the liberal utopia on Earth of which liberals dream while passing out free Cokes to the ? It sounds like some of Marx's writings on societal evolution. Free Bubble up and Rainbow Stew is pretty tasty most likely. My Viet Vet pal say he will buy two bags. Sight unseen.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> I doubt many are coming just for entertainment
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Dadgummit Annie .... speak for yourself. I think you guys are a riot (me to)! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Well I was on the verge of calling a Pentecostal Tongue interpreter over here..but think the puzzle has been solved. Salty and his blogosphere are trying to construct the liberal utopia on Earth of which liberals dream while passing out free Cokes to the ? It sounds like some of Marx's writings on societal evolution. Free Bubble up and Rainbow Stew is pretty tasty most likely. My Viet Vet pal say he will buy two bags. Sight unseen.


Calling an anarchist (me) a socialist. Damn, I actually laughed out loud... then I wondered... does he seriously not know the difference between a liberal utopia and freedom?

Let me help, the entire concept I'm tlaking about boils down to this: "Therefore all things whatsoever ye would that men should do to you: do ye even so to them: for this is the law and the prophets."

I read that in a book somewhere, seemed to make sense to me... but if you wanna hate, then by all means rage on...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Salt-n-pepper...I'm not gonna bash you on your thoughts, but I am going to disagree in part.

For the most part I think people want to Live their lives. However there is a growing population of people who think they deserve extra special consideration, or their opinions and beliefs are much more important than others.

These people were not born this way...they were conditioned to this mindset. It can only be stopped by changing the way these people think, which isn't going to happen, letting them die off and not procreate (they are doing this themselves), and ensuring they have no access to our kids.

I think one should prepare for and help their communities prepare, but there must be a point in which we draw a line. These people are told, even by the Government they want to take care of them, to prepare for short term issues.

They have neither the inclination, or the intellect to do so and even make fun of and deride those who do. These people will always do this and then they will come and leach off of you, either by expecting you to give them, or by forcibly taking what you have.

We each know our communities....I live in a good one, but it is surrounded by others that I would rather they die off in a SHTF situation....I'm not gonna waste energy talking to them or even letting them know who I am.

For the correct mindset I apply, let me paint a picture verbally....Yes having more people available to work together to accomplish things is good...up to a point...Imagine a crowd in a stadium doing the wave...Awesome right? Now imagine a bomb going off in that same stadium...and tell me that you really want to be in that crowd trying to get you and your family to an exit....


...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I think part of the answer is that I accept that I will fail most of the time. Honestly, I will fail nearly all of the time.

I don't care. I've failed a lot in my lifetime, so what? I'll fail again, probably tomorrow. Again, so what?

I'm not afraid of failure, what bothers me is the idea that I didn't try to do what I thought was right. 

I look around me and see a world (whether they know it or not) hungry for knowledge and thirsty for security, and I see that we (and by we I mean ALL of us in this community) can help with that.

What I don't want is to stand at the end of my days and hear "For I was hungry and you gave me nothing to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me nothing to drink", all because of a fear of being turned down or ignored.

Your milage may vary.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

On my street, some people are prepared, some aren't.

We're prepared to feed them all.

People are the ultimate survival resource, leadership the ultimate skill.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

???
C'mon?

@Salt-N-Pepper

I've prayed for your salvation my friend.
From your post below, I believe, it may be working...:vs_wave:



Salt-N-Pepper said:


> ....
> 
> What I don't want is to stand at the end of my days and hear "For I was hungry and you gave me nothing to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me nothing to drink", all because of a fear of being turned down or ignored...


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I'm not advocating door to door, I think we can start by being inclusive in social media and by encouraging people when things come up in conversation with friends... i.e. "wow, did you see what happened after hurricane X, people were out of food overnight, that's crazy isn't it? How hard can it be to have a few cans of food in the cupboard" ... that doesn't out you as a prepper, but it does get a conversation started that might lead to them thinking "yeah, well, it wouldn't be a bad idea to have some food, and perhaps a little water..."


I've actually posted a question on prepping in political forums, as a subtle way to get people to think about it. The feedback were mostly positive, and suggestions came pouring in. You could tell that some are already prepping.

I think people resent being "preached at," that's why I posted the topic as a question. 
Planting the seed to those who aren't thinking about it, is all I can think of.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> So ...... this where all this dumbass liberal crap got mainstream, huh? !


Also that hallucinating song, IMAGINE. :laugh:


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

******* said:


> Guess I'm an inclusive prepper, because I prep to provide for my neighbors on our rural lane. They don't know that I do, but they are included in my preps. They are included because I know most of them plus many have resources that could be used during a crisis. They are also included because I'd rather see my neighbors as part of a community & not a threat. So I guess I'm for tribalism. Such a lifestyle has worked all throughout history so why not during a crisis?


I'm thinking along similar lines. I'm also thinking of a couple of folks at church who are alone....if the time comes, to invite them to come with us.

I haven't discussed it yet with my husband, but lately that's the reason why I'm really stocking up on oats. It's quite affordable when you think of prepping for others, too - a few bucks goes a long way - and it's good for long-term anyway.

I think a discussion on how to go about this scenario - forming the neighborhood tribe - will make for an interesting topic.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Inclusive, love everybody, we are all right, having personal liberties over rights, we are all one .... these all are novel ideas and the core of the progressive movement/agenda.

However, You must be realistic though ...... it isn't gonna happen. There will not be lasting peace in the middle east either.

Folks, my worldview is very wide and not just single focused .... it starts in the book of Genesis with a thorough understanding of the chapter 6 events; then through the Old Testament, New Testament, then culminating with the book and events of Revelations. Our God is one of love and inclusiveness as his grace covers us all, unless we reject it and side with the Enemy/Evil One and his darkness. You cannot pick the biblical truths that you like or fit your needs. The entre book is the truth ..... and what will take place. Be very careful what you choose to progress to.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

You ever notice those who proclaim to be progressive are acting more and more like a wild band of Gorillas? Evolutionists are right....just got it backards....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> ???
> C'mon?
> 
> @Salt-N-Pepper
> ...


Wow..when godless liberals start quoting Scripture (in context..compared to other Scripture on the same topic etc.) that is a sign the Holy Ghost has set a hook in their jaw and is reeling them up to Heaven. Worked like that way on me too. Welcome Brother Salty. The Angels in Heaven rejoice over one repenant sinner ya know? Now if we can figger out who it was that helped the most to get him saved..that person will get a multitude of their own sins forgiven. It might require an investigation on that. I know several who tried to be helpful. So far Slippy seems to be winning.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Wow..when godless liberals start quoting Scripture (in context..compared to other Scripture on the same topic etc.) that is a sign the Holy Ghost has set a hook in their jaw and is reeling them up to Heaven. Worked like that way on me too. Welcome Brother Salty. The Angels in Heaven rejoice over one repenant sinner ya know? Now if we can figger out who it was that helped the most to get him saved..that person will get a multitude of their own sins forgiven. It might require an investigation on that. I know several who tried to be helpful. So far Slippy seems to be winning.


Or, it could be that there's a lot of wisdom in the bible and only a fool ignores wisdom out of ideology. I'm not that kind of fool.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Wow..when godless liberals start quoting Scripture (in context..compared to other Scripture on the same topic etc.) that is a sign the Holy Ghost has set a hook in their jaw and is reeling them up to Heaven. Worked like that way on me too. Welcome Brother Salty. The Angels in Heaven rejoice over one repenant sinner ya know? Now if we can figger out who it was that helped the most to get him saved..that person will get a multitude of their own sins forgiven. It might require an investigation on that. I know several who tried to be helpful. So far Slippy seems to be winning.


Or, it could be that there's a lot of wisdom in the bible and only a fool ignores wisdom out of ideology. I'm not that kind of fool.


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

charito said:


> I think a discussion on how to go about this scenario - forming the neighborhood tribe - will make for an interesting topic.


I think that topic would be very interesting. Some people have done something like that with their close friends. I would be interested to hear about those who have done it with others in close proximity whom they may not have necessarily been acquainted before.

I purchased a paracord bracelet that I see some youtube preppers wear. I thought it might be interesting to wear one to our HOA block party to see if anyone brings up the topic. I don't have fear of being targeted because I intend to be gone before anyone knows what happened. I don't yet have a shelter-in-place plan, so I don't have anything that will particularly benefit others.

Start the topic @charito. I'm interested to see if anything has proved beneficial.


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

@Salt-N-Pepper have the idea that is best suited for continued survival. Calling discussion of inclusiveness some form of communism is akin to HRC calling 1/3 of Americans a "basket of deplorables" just because they had some different opinions.

When my daughter was born, I realized that a tribe was the only way our species could survive. In a world with numerous predators, how could a small family survive otherwise? My daughter cried a lot, and very loudly. I suspect a bear or mountain lion would consider that a sign of dinner. My wife and I might be able to fend off a predator or two. What about a pack of wolves? I've seen some videos of how wolves attack their prey. If it were just two adults with spears, I don't think our species would have survived. Yet we did survive. How? Well, we created small tribes, protected ALL of our children, and kept the predators at bay.

Then we discovered the benefits of people uniting in a common cause. Instead of being nomads, some became hunter-gatherers. Prosperity followed. We were able to build defenses that benefited everyone. Learning became exponential. We developed specialization which benefited all. You know how the rest goes.

This idea isn't new, it isn't socialism, nor is it Utopia. It is being practical and constructively selfish. If a long-term bug-out situation occurs, I would like to have my closest friends with me. My daughter will have other kids her age to play with. I could leave the ladies with some guns to protect the homestead, and the men could go off an hunt. Someone could pick crops and cook while another could work the soil or gather firewood. If one has the means, that plan make more sense than anything I have heard advocated thus far.

That is an ultimate goal, but it isn't a reality yet. It may never happen, but making preparations toward that goal will also help moi. The worst that will happen is that I have a surplus of preps.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I have done or tried to do what you are referring to since the mid - 70's. I think it is what everyone should be doing. You can do a lot by discussing Ready.gov It is a start and encourages every family to be ready to be without power and water for 3 days . Not crazy as it is sponsored by our own government for at least 15 years now. 

Is it enough- No . It is a start ,just about every region of America has had at least part of its population effected by an event that has left part of the people without power, flooded or both within the last 5 years. 

I have a sister who lives near Baton Rouge she got thru Katrina in very good shape and put up about 30 of her in-laws without to much trouble for 4 weeks. They were surprised she had so much food and either things that could just be eaten or alternative ways to cook/ heat it . No big preps for her though, she just buys 5 to 7 hundred dollars worth of canned soups, canned food , rice and dried pasta. She does not normally use these items and every couple years she donates it to her local food pantry. A donation she is likely to make anyway. 

She is a gourmet cook all fresh never canned for her. So pasta fresh made not store bought on her table during a normal meal. Organically grown not much of it by her rather bought. 

She told me later that she was glad she had listened to me , again she would normally buy or make a cash donation to a food pantry all she does is to buy pretty much what she was buying anyway , leave it in the bags just place them on shelves in the garage for a year or two instead of donating right away. Hurricane she uses it no hurricane she loads it up to donate it then goes and restocks . 

After Katrina she did get solar lights, a camper ( more room for guest or a get the hell out of here option besides recreation) First aid supplies and more tools. 

No long term preps but they are good for a couple weeks which up till now is all they have needed It is all most of us have needed so far.

All of my family has camping gear to include water filters, small stoves, dutch ovens , propane cookers, tents, trailers, backpacks, compass, first aid kits and training , fire extinguishers. My in laws do not do well on keeping food on hand but my brothers, sisters , nieces and nephews do. Are they preppers ? They would tell you no they just have stuff to go camping with, some items to make them comfortable and keep the house warm if the power goes out and food to get them thru an short term emergency . 

Still better than most Americans.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I do like the sentiment of this thread and for the most part I agree with it. I've brought up prepping before with some of my friends and family and the results have mostly been positive. However I'm also a realist in that even if I get to be the red-in-the-face-sandwichboard-screaming-guy-on-the-corner there are still those who even though they heard me, won't listen. They were warned, they had time to prepare, and they didn't. After a disaster provided I also live through it, I'll do my best to reasonably help them too. But I'm not going to lose any sleep if they fall because they didn't see the bumps in the road coming. However at the end of the day my family comes first.


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

SNP, I truly understand what your point is here brother. I'm an “Inclusive Prepper” then as well I guess I just go about it on the DL. Very few people in my area know I'm a true prepper however every chance I get a plant seeds with work colleges and people I meet on prepping. Prime example of this is helping my friends plant gardens and teach them how to grow stuff. That's a form of prepping then from there I teach them how to preserve said items. So in turn I've given a non-prepper a prepper starter-kit. Then from there I just keep adding to it. Getting them on the range and showing them how to safely shoot and get them interested in shooting. When they have big sales on bulk ammo I try to push them to buy in bulk it's cheaper etc.etc. It's a pain sometimes because it burns up a lot of my free time. 

That said I mainly prep for my family and my group. However I've given all my friends (and non friends) all the tools they need to start prepping without exposing myself to much.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

ntxmerman said:


> I think that topic would be very interesting. Some people have done something like that with their close friends. I would be interested to hear about those who have done it with others in close proximity whom they may not have necessarily been acquainted before.
> 
> I purchased a paracord bracelet that I see some youtube preppers wear. I thought it might be interesting to wear one to our HOA block party to see if anyone brings up the topic. I don't have fear of being targeted because I intend to be gone before anyone knows what happened. I don't yet have a shelter-in-place plan, so I don't have anything that will particularly benefit others.
> 
> Start the topic @charito. I'm interested to see if anything has proved beneficial.


A topic was started a while back.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...al-talk/86274-forming-neighborhood-tribe.html


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> I have done or tried to do what you are referring to since the mid - 70's. I think it is what everyone should be doing. You can do a lot by discussing Ready.gov It is a start and encourages every family to be ready to be without power and water for 3 days . Not crazy as it is sponsored by our own government for at least 15 years now.
> 
> Is it enough- No . It is a start ,just about every region of America has had at least part of its population effected by an event that has left part of the people without power, flooded or both within the last 5 years.


OK, that's a bit crazy... I just checked in here after being away and I saw this comment and I was like WHOA!

Tonight's post is about... you guessed it... FEMA and Ready.gov is a part of it. I can't say it's all original, because I saw some stuff on Organic Prepper a few days ago that inspired me to write it (I link to their story and give them credit for the idea, but I go a different way with it than they do).

It will post at 7:00 PM central, I just think it's funky that we were thinking along the same lines...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

HochwaldJager said:


> SNP, I truly understand what your point is here brother. I'm an "Inclusive Prepper" then as well I guess I just go about it on the DL. Very few people in my area know I'm a true prepper however every chance I get a plant seeds with work colleges and people I meet on prepping. Prime example of this is helping my friends plant gardens and teach them how to grow stuff. That's a form of prepping then from there I teach them how to preserve said items. So in turn I've given a non-prepper a prepper starter-kit. Then from there I just keep adding to it. Getting them on the range and showing them how to safely shoot and get them interested in shooting. When they have big sales on bulk ammo I try to push them to buy in bulk it's cheaper etc.etc. It's a pain sometimes because it burns up a lot of my free time.
> 
> That said I mainly prep for my family and my group. However I've given all my friends (and non friends) all the tools they need to start prepping without exposing myself to much.


This is exactly what I am talking about.

If/when the SHTF every single prep done by everybody around you will help to some extent. Anything is better than nothing, and once people get started they often become enthusiastic.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Things are looking bleak. My wife wants us to buy some freeze dried prepper food.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

SNP, things may not be as bad as we think. I was driving down the road today and saw a billboard saying, "Disasters can't plan ahead. You can. Ready.gov" The warnings are getting out there little by little. But remember just because you lead the horse to water doesn't mean you can force him to drink. Some people will never get it regardless of how many times you warn them.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

warrior4 said:


> SNP, things may not be as bad as we think. I was driving down the road today and saw a billboard saying, "Disasters can't plan ahead. You can. Ready.gov" The warnings are getting out there little by little. But remember just because you lead the horse to water doesn't mean you can force him to drink. Some people will never get it regardless of how many times you warn them.


Doesn't it feels like the government is trying to urge people to prepare (disaster could be just about anything), without trying to panic them?


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> My issue has never been one of "me and mine, and screw you and yours".
> When topics like preparedness come up in casual conversation, I used to try to sway the discussion toward getting folks to think about and act on what they knew, deep down, was in their best interest.
> However, just about every such conversation ended with them insinuating that I'm some kind of nutcase for having extra food and water, and in one discussion in particular, a roundabout threat to come and steal my stuff if the situation ever got *that* bad. Make no mistake, that was handled rather quickly, and won't be an actual issue I have to face... I assure you.
> 
> ...


Yep, encouraging others to prep without revealing that you're a prepper is a difficult problem. I used to do as you did, but after a while I realized I was hitting them with the prepper argument too fast. People need to realize that the world is seriously falling apart before they can even be receptive to the advantages of prepping.

I try to take it VERY slow, one step at a time, and give them time to almost see the need themselves. Instead of one conversation, it might take 20. I see that you know a lot about the subject, and I wish you wouldn't give up on helping others see the light.


----------

